# hospital discharge and snf admit



## tlwhlw (Apr 8, 2011)

For a Medicare age patient, when discharged from inpt status hospital and admitted to nursing home on the same day, can you code the discharge (99238/39) and the admit (99304-6) as appropriate, on the same day? Does the physician need to see the pt at both the hospital and the nursing home on the same day to correctly code this scenario (face to face)? Could the discharge be coded on one day, and the snf admit the next day? 

Thank you!!


----------

